# WLAN Verbindung zwischen 2 PC's für Internetnutzung



## Ozzy Ozborn (8. September 2007)

Hi,

ich habe hier einen PC, der Internet hat. Und ein Notebook, welches WLAN hat. Für den PC habe ich jetzt einen WLAN-Stick hier rumliegen, und möchte nun eine Verbindung zwischen dem PC und dem Notebook haben, um dann auch mit dem Notebook eine Internetverbindung zu bekommen.
Könnt Ihr mir vielleicht eine kurze Beschreibung geben, wie man das machen kann?

Vielen Dank schon einmal im Voraus, Ozzy


----------



## Ozzy Ozborn (8. September 2007)

Hi,

also jetzt bin ich schon weiter: man kommt jetzt auch mit dem Notebook ins Internet. ABER: das interne WLAN findet den Stick am PC nicht, nur ein 2ter (Netgear) brachte den Erfolg. Habt Ihr eine Idee, warum das nicht über den internen geht? Scannt der eigentlich auch alle Kanäle? Habe jetzt nämlich Kanal 6 eingestellt.

MfG, Ozzy


----------



## AndreG (8. September 2007)

Sprich du hast jetzt je einen STick am Lapi und am PC?


----------



## Ozzy Ozborn (8. September 2007)

Jo, genau so ist es. Mit meinem Mac habe ich keine Probleme, auf den PC zuzugreifen, nur der Windows-Notebook weigert sich eben...

MfG, Ozzy


----------



## AndreG (8. September 2007)

Hast du auch den Ad-Hoc Modus verwendet um die beiden PC's zu verbinden? Kann das deine interne Karte überhaupt?

Mfg Andre


----------



## Ozzy Ozborn (9. September 2007)

Hi,

also der USB-Stick am PC dient quasi als AP, deshalb sollte es eigentlich keine Probleme geben, das heißt, dass ich sogar auf ein AdHoc verzichten kann.
Aber seit gestern mittag geht es auf einmal auch nicht mehr - eingeschränkte Konnektivität. Der Netgear USB-Stick am Notebook zeigt eine Verbindung an, der Stick am PC auch, nur gehen keine Daten ein beim Notebook. Wie auch, mit dem Adressbereich und einer Subnetmask 255.255.0.0. Kann man so etwas irgendwo einstellen, oder habt Ihr Tips für mich? Genau drauf geachtet habe ich nicht, aber es scheint wohl passiert zu sein, nachdem Windows Updates gefahren hat. Und wenn ich probiere, einen Wiederherstellungspunkt von vorgestern zu wählen sagt er nach dem Neustart, dass es nicht funktioniert hat.
Habt Ihr eine Idee, wie ich das mit der Konnektivität in den Griff bekommen kann?

MfG, Ozzy


----------



## AndreG (9. September 2007)

Moin,

Also normalerweise kann ein Stick nich als AP dienen. Um zwei Rechner per Wlan zu verbinden, ist der Ad-Hoc Modus der eigentliche Modus. Den solltest du auch nutzten.

Hast du auch einen privaten Adressbereich genommen ala 192.168.x.x?

Versuch mal bitte die Verbindung im Ad-Hoc Modus herzustellen.

Mfg Andre


----------



## subara (18. September 2007)

Du must auch drauf achten dass ihr im selben Subnetz seit. Unter XP wird die IP automatisch im Add Hoc modus gegeben. 168.x.x.x  Schau mal ob du eine Manuele IP vergeben hast.
Falls ja, ip löschen und auf automatisch beziehen.
Ansonsten, versuchs mal mit manueler Vergabe.
Sprich PC1 IP= 192.168.0.100 
          PC2 IP = 192.168.0.101


----------

